# Prostatakrebs > Diagnostik, Therapien und Co. >  Psa anstieg nach OP und bestrahlung

## adam 60

Hallo alle zusammen,mein erster Beitrag.

Prostata OP Februar 2009 Psa 20 ng Stadium Pt 3 A

nach OP absenkung des Wertes auf       0,24 ng
bis Oktober erhöhung des wertes auf     0,40  "

November 2009 Bestrahlung 
und jetzt die Werte:

Datum               Psa  ng
04.11.09             0,348 
20.11.09             0,167
04.01.10             0,096
23.03.10             0,037
12.05.10             0,018
25.10.10             0,013
15.02.11             0,015
25.07.11             0,038

bitte um Rat ,was soll ich tun.

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo,

das ist doch kein PSA-Anstieg! Bei Werten unter 0,1 muss man mit der Beurteilung sehr vorsichtig sein!

Prof. Semjonow behauptet, dass man das PSA unter 0,1 gar nicht korrekt messen könne.

Selbstverständlich kann sich ein Rezidiv durch diese minimale Erhöhung ankündigen. Aber bei diesen Werten macht man noch gar nichts!

Die Leitlinien definieren ein Rezidiv nach Prostatektomie mit 0,2 ng/ml bestätigt in 2 Messungen.

Ein Rezidiv hat im Normalfall sehr lange Entwicklungszeiten, so dass die Leitlinien auch sagen, dass nicht jedes Rezidiv, insbesondere bei guten prognostischen Werten, behandelt werden muss. Da kommt es auch auf das Alter des Patienten an, dass man Watchfull Waiting machen kann, und eine Therapie erst einleitet, wenn der PK Beschwerden macht.

Wenn Rezidiv, kommt als nächste Therapie eine Hormonblockade in Frage, die ich aber erst bei einem PSA-Wert von ungefähr 5, wenn es sich nicht um einen aggressiven PK handelt, einleiten würde.

Als Alternative käme eine HIFU odere Kryotherapie in Frage. Dazu muss das Rezidiv aber in der Bildgebung sichtbar sein. Beide Behandlungen sind noch experimentell.

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger


PS: Der Gleason Score, der nach der OP festgestell wurde, wäre zur Beurteilung noch wichtig!

----------


## adam 60

Danke schon mal für die erste Einschätzung.
die diagnose nach OP : pT3a pNO (0/11) G3 RO Gleason 4+3 =7 Prostatakarzinom

so stehts im Entlassungsbericht

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo,

der 7b (4+3) steht in der Skala am Beginn eines aggressiven Krebses.

Insofern wäre eine Folgetherapie, wenn sich der PSA-Anstieg fortsetzt und als Rezidiv erweist, aus meiner persönlichen Sicht schon sinnvoll.

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger

----------


## wanderfreund

Hallo "adam 60",

durch Zufall bin ich im aktuellen Forum auf deinen Beitrag gestoßen  und erkenne, dass wir uns in ähnlicher Situation befinden, was die Ausgangslage betrifft. Leider lässt sich aus deinem Profil nicht erkennen, wie der Verlauf der Krankeit ist und welche Therapien angewandt werden bzw. ob du selbst etws gegen den Untermieter unternimmst. Vielleicht hast du die Zeit, die Werte und einen kleinen Bericht bei "myprostate.eu" einzustellen, dann können viele gleichartig Betroffene sofort Vergleiche anstellen und Erfahrungen sammeln. Ich schreibe dies hier im Tread, um auch andere Forumsmitglieder, die ihre Daten unter Verschluss halten, anzuregen, die Erfahrungsberichte zu nutzen.
Mit Interesse werde ich deinen Verlauf (wenn er hier eingestellt wird) beobachten und hoffe, dass sich alles zum Positiven entwickelt.
Gruß
"wanderfreund" Roland

----------


## gerhard29

> was soll ich tun?


Hallo Adam,

am besten gar nichts, abwarten und Tee trinken. Das sind doch Werte, von denen man träumen kann. Ich gebe Hansjörg absolut recht, das ist kein PSA-Anstieg.

Wenn ich von mir ausgehe, ich habe die gleiche Bewertung in der Tumorklassifikation, ebenso wie unser Wanderfreund. Ich bestärke die Bitte von Wanderfreund, gebe Deine Daten in MyProstate ein, da lassen sich Verläufe absolut vergleichen!

Von daher also bitte ruhig bleiben......

----------


## Helmut.2

Ich verstehe es nicht!



> Prof. Semjonow behauptet, dass man das PSA unter 0,1 gar nicht korrekt messen könne.


So einen Quatsch in die Welt zu setzten!  Prof. Semjonow kennt sich da bestens aus und Andere Tanzen nach seiner Pfeife! 

Man o man, diese Leier hatten wir schon x mal durchgekaut! Selbstverständlich braucht man das PSA nicht mehr hypersensitiv messen, wenn das PSA schon bei 0,1 ng/ml bzw. µg/l steht!

Gruß, Helmut

----------


## adam 60

Hallo ,
bin mal wieder da, und hätte gerne hilfestellung.
nach op nd strahlentherapie sind meine psa werte wieder  gestiegen.

27.3.12      0,115
28.6.12      0,173
9.11.12      0,555
14.1.13      0,556
15.4.13      0,889

das entspricht eine verdoppelungszeit von ca 6 monaten.
was kann ich tun ?  bzw. ab wann einstieg in die hormontherapie. ?
welche art von therapie ?

mit bitte um antworten

----------


## Hvielemi

> Hallo ,
> bin mal wieder da, und hätte gerne hilfestellung.
> nach op und strahlentherapie sind meine psa werte wieder  gestiegen.
> 
> 27.3.12      0,115
> 28.6.12      0,173
> 9.11.12      0,555
> 14.1.13      0,556
> 15.4.13      0,889
> ...


Hallo Adam
Ich hab mal deinen neuen Beitrag in dein bereits bestehendes Thema rüberkopiert,
um die Vorgeschichte zu deiner Anfrage zu erschliessen.

Nun ist also eingetreten, wovon Hansjörg Burger im Beitrag #2 oben geschrieben hatte:





> Die Leitlinien definieren ein Rezidiv nach Prostatektomie mit 0,2 ng/ml bestätigt in 2 Messungen.
> ...
> Wenn Rezidiv, kommt als nächste Therapie eine Hormonblockade in Frage, 
>  die ich aber erst bei einem PSA-Wert von ungefähr 5, wenn es sich nicht 
>  um einen aggressiven PK handelt, einleiten würde.




Ich hab mal deinen neuen Beitrag in dein bereits bestehendes Thema rüberkopiert,
um die Vorgeschichte zu deiner Anfrage zu erschliessen.

Wann die Hormondeprivation (AHT) beginnen soll, ist so was wie Kaffeesatzleserei.
Die Meinungen gehen auseinander von Sofort über 2ng/ml oder 5, wie dies 
Hansjörg Burger oben eerwähnt bis 10 oder gar abwarten, bis Beschwerden
eintreten.

Dein Gleason 7 (4+3) mit einer derzeitigen Verdoppelungszeit um 6 Monate
ist nicht vom Alleraggressivsten, aber ein Sonntagsspaziergang ist das auch
nicht. Abwarten bis mindestens 2ng/ml hätte den Vorteil, dass man 
den Krebs und/oder seine allfälligen Metastasen auf einem PET/CT darstellen
könnte. Ob das dann allenfalls therapeutische Konsequenzen hätte,
hängt dann von der Art und Lage des nachgewiesenen Rezidivs ab.

Ich hatte seinerzeit (in etwas anderer Situation) bei einem PSA-Anstieg
gewartet bis 4ng/ml und dann ein PSMA-PET/CT in Heidelberg machen lassen.
Therapeutisch hat das zwar nichts gebracht, ich bin eben (wieder) in die AHT
eingestiegen, aber zu sehen, wo der Krebs sitzt, hat mir geholfen:
Ich hab mich nicht mehr einem 'unsichtbaren' Feind ausgeliefert gefühlt.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## Hvielemi

> Hallo ,
> bin mal wieder da, und hätte gerne hilfestellung.
> 
> mit bitte um antworten


Ich hab deine Frage in dein bereits bestehendes Thema
rüberkopiert und dort geantwortet, weil dort deine
Vorgeschichte sichtbar ist.

Hvielemi



Klick hier: PSA Anstieg nach OP und Bestrahlung

----------


## WernerJ

Hallo Adam,

man findet ja nicht sehr viel in Deinem Profil. Nur so viel zu Deinem PSA Anstieg und der Frage, wann der Beginn der HT angesagt ist:

Hierzu gibt es in der Tat ganz unterschiedliche Aussagen. War gerade am Wochenende in einem Patienten-Symposium des Prostatazentrums in München. Und hier gab man zu dieser speziellen Frage die folgende Antwort (und die erscheint mir plausibel): PSA Verfolgung in dreimonatiger Abfolge. Wenn der Wert plötzlich (was bei Dir hoffentlich nicht der Fall sein sollte) exponential steigen sollte und/oder (bei linearem Anstieg) wenn der Wert sicher die 2,0 Grenze überschreiten sollte, ist die HB angesagt.

Aber auch hier ist natürlich der Arzt Deines Vertrauens einzubeziehen, insbesondere auch hinsichtlich der Behandlungsvarianten; denn diese ist auf Deine persönliche Situation auszurichten.

Viel Glück und Erfolg,

Werner

----------


## Hvielemi

> ... gab man zu dieser speziellen Frage die folgende Antwort (und die erscheint mir plausibel): PSA Verfolgung in dreimonatiger Abfolge.


Die Messperiode für den PSA einfach auf 3 Monate zu legen, ist wenig hilfreich.
Sinnvoller ist es, die Messung auf die Hälfte der letztbekannte Verdoppelungszeit (VZ) auszurichten:
Ist die VZ 2 Jahre, sollten einjährige Messungen genügen, ist sie sieben Wochen, wären monatliche
Messungen angezeigt.
Hier im Falle von Adam beträgt die VZ ca. 6 Monate, sodass die 3 Monate zufällig passen.




> Wenn der Wert plötzlich (...) exponential steigen sollte und/
> oder (bei linearem Anstieg) wenn der Wert sicher die 2,0 Grenze überschreiten sollte, ist die HB angesagt.



Auch diese Aussagen sind wenig sinnvoll:

Der Normalfall des PSA-Anstieges ist eine exponentielle Funktion, das heisst, eine konstante VZ.
Eine "Plötzlichkeit" ist damit nicht verbunden.
Ein linearer Anstieg hingegen würde heissen, dass der Krebs fortlaufend weniger aggressiv würde, 
was letztlich zu einem Nahezustillstand und damit Nahezuheilung führen würde,
was so wohl noch nie gesehen wurde.

Die Interventions-Untergrenze von 2.0 ng/ml ist vollkommen willkürlich gewählt, wäre aber sinnvoll, 
wenn geplant ist, bildgebende Verfahren zur Diagnostik einzusetzen. 
Deutlich unter 2 geben die wenig her, denn je tiefer der PSA, desto geringer der Kontrast.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## BurgerH

> Hallo ,
> bin mal wieder da, und hätte gerne hilfestellung.
> nach op nd strahlentherapie sind meine psa werte wieder  gestiegen.
> 
> 27.3.12      0,115
> 28.6.12      0,173
> 9.11.12      0,555
> 14.1.13      0,556
> 15.4.13      0,889
> ...


Hallo,

unter einem PSA-Wert von 1,0 ist es unsinnig lt. Prof. Semjonow Steigerungsraten zu berechnen.

Irgendwann wird bei Dir die Hormontherapie anstehen. Ich würde Sie - wie schon geschrieben - erst bei höheren PSA-Werten so um 5 oder 10 beginnen. Wenn Du wegen des PSA-Anstieges nicht mehr schlafen kannst, dann eben auch früher. Allerdings wird dann auch die Wirksamkeit der HT früher enden.

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger

----------


## adam 60

hallo,und guten morgen,
vielen dank schon mal für die beiträge auf meine derzeitige situation.
war gestern beim urologen der meinte auch ich solle in 3 monaten noch mal eine messung machen.
sollte beim psa von 1,5 bis 2 ein pet ct machen.
beim einstieg in die hormontheraphie, welche wäre dann sinnvoll ?  nebenwirkungen  etc. ?

viel erfolg weiterhin für alle

adam

----------


## Hvielemi

> sollte beim psa von 1,5 bis 2 ein pet ct machen.
> beim einstieg in die hormontheraphie, welche wäre dann sinnvoll ?  nebenwirkungen  etc. ?


Welche, wann und ob eine Hormontherapie sinnvoll sei, wird man erst entscheiden wollen, wenn der Befund des PET vorliegt.

Carpe diem!
hvielemi

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo Adam,

was soll das PET/CT im Hinblick auf eine Therapieentscheidung bringen?

Wenn HT, dann würde ich mit Bicalutamid anfangen, weil bedeitemd weniger Nebenwirkungen als mit der Spritze vorhanden sind. Gleichzeitig soll Bicalutamid in der Wirkung mit der Spritze gleichwertig sein. Erst ab einem PSA-Wert von 500 bei einem fortgeschrittenen Karzinom soll die Spritze wirkungsvoller sein, so jedenfalls nach Leitlinie. Grund: bei der Spritze erfolgt eine chemische Kastration, bei Bicaltutamid bleibt der Testosteronspiegel erhalten und die bekanntesten Nebenwirkungen sind Brustwachstum und Brustempflindlichkeit, denen man aber mit einer vorsorglichen 8x Bestrahlung der Brustmamillen vorbeugen kann.

Gruß

Hansjkörg Burger

----------


## Klaus (A)

> was soll das PET/CT im Hinblick auf eine Therapieentscheidung bringen?


Ja, Hansjörg, vielleicht bringt das PET/CT doch etwas in Bezug auf die Therapieentscheidung????

Z.B. gibt es durchaus eine Alternative, wenn das PET/CT nur eine einzelne Lymphknotenmetatase oder eine einzelne Knochenmetastase zeigen würde und zwar in einem Bereich, der noch lokal behandelbar ist.

Ich spreche aus eigener Erfahrung:
Etliche Jahre nach OP und nach Logenbestrahlung wurde bei mir Ende 2004 durch PET/CTeine einzelne Knochenmetastase gefunden bei einem PSA von 1.16! Damals stieg mein PSA ziemlich steil an und ich hätte wohl bald mit Spritze oder Casodex angefangen.
Metastase bestrahlt, PSA fällt, steigt nach 1 Jahr (wie zu erwarten) wieder langsam an.

Als dann Anstieg wieder steiler wird - Beginn HB Ende 2007. Hatte also durch PET/CT und Bestrahlung der Metastase etwa 3 Jahre Zeit gewonnen!!

Alles ist möglich ...... man sollte jede auch noch so kleine Chance nutzen -- ich würde Adam empfehlen, ab PSA von 1.5 ein PET/CT zu machen.

Grüsse  --  Klaus

----------


## adam 60

hallo alle zusammen ,
würde gerne was wissen über die hormontheraphie, nebenwirkungen ? und wie lange wirkt sie ? 

danke schon mal vorab

schönes wochenende

adam

----------


## Hvielemi

> würde gerne was wissen über die hormontheraphie, nebenwirkungen ? und wie lange wirkt sie ?


Ach, Adam,
das ist ein sehr breit gefächertes Gebiet.

Eine erste Einführung findest Du in der Patientenleitlinie 2 ab Seite 46.

Berichte vieler Betroffener sind zugänglich auf myprostate.eu.
In der Navigationsleiste links kannst Du gezielt suchen nach
"Radikale Prostataektomie" als Erttherapie.
Für Dich wären dann diejenigen Berichte besonders interessant, bei denen
die Hormonbehandlung (HB) in der Spalte Drittbehandlung steht.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## WernerJ

Hallo Adam,

bei mir hat eine PET/CT bei einem sich entwickelnden PSA-Wert von um die 1 keinen Befund gebracht. Das war Anfang 2010. Aber Du siehst bei Klaus (A), dass bei ihm eine behandelbare Metastase gefunden wurde bei einem PSA-Wert von 1,16, und er hat einige Jahre gewonnen. Auch ich würde die Zeit des weiteren PSA-Anstiegs (der wohl nicht zu verhindern ist) nutzen, um mit Hilfe von bildgebenden Verfahren vielleicht doch noch eine der HT vorgelagerte Behandlung möglich zu machen. 

Eine PET/CT ist sicher das gängige Verfahren, die damit verbundene (zusätzliche) Strahlenbelastung ist hier allerdings auch nicht ausser Acht zu lassen. Die Frage beschäftigt mich auch, wann ist der richtige Zeitpunkt ? Er dürfte zwischen einem PSA-Wert von 1 und 2 liegen. Aus der vorher besagten Strahlenbelastung und der Tatsache, dass auch die Krankenversicherung nicht mitspielen dürfte, ist ein Herantasten oder eine Wiederholung durch mehrere PET/CTs wohl auszuschliessen.

Wie sind die Erfahrungen anderer Betroffenen ? Sind andere schonendere Verfahren (z.B. MRT etc.) in die Betrachtung einzubeziehen ? Die technische Entwicklung läuft auf diesem technischen Gebiet ganz rasant. Die bildliche Auflösung wird immer genauer, und die Strahlenbelastung geht tendenziell zurück.

Liebe Grüße

Werner

----------


## Hvielemi

> Eine PET/CT ist sicher das gängige Verfahren, die damit verbundene (zusätzliche) Strahlenbelastung ist hier allerdings auch nicht ausser Acht zu lassen. Die Frage beschäftigt mich auch, wann ist der richtige Zeitpunkt ? Er dürfte zwischen einem PSA-Wert von 1 und 2 liegen.


Ich hab anlässlich einer Intermittierung der AHT gewartet, bis der PSA bei rund 4 ng/ml lag und hab dann an der Uni-Klinik Heidelberg ein PSMA-PET/CT machen lassen:


04.07.2012 Hvielemi 

Dieses PET zeigt ausschliesslich Prostatakrebs an, sowohl in den Knochen, als auch in Lymphknoten und sonstwo.
Das nur in Heidelberg erhältliche PSMA-PET ist ab  2.2 ng/ml   sehr zuverlässig:
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23179945
 


> Quantitative assessment revealed excellent contrast between tumour  lesions and most normal tissues. Of 37 patients, 
> 31 (83.8 %) showed at  least one lesion suspicious for cancer at a *detection rate of* 60 % at  PSA <2.2 ng/ml 
> and *100 % at PSA >2.2 ng/ml.* Median tumour to  background ratios were 18.8 (2.4-158.3) in early images and 28.3  (2.9-224.0) in late images.


Nun weiss ich, wo die Metastasen sitzen. 
Eine therapeutische Konsequenz hatte das in meinem Falle allerdings keine, aber das Wissen um 
diese Lymphmetastasen und die zumindest damals (noch?) verschonten Knochen tat mir einfach gut. 
(Wenige Tage nach dem PET habe ich dann die AHT wieder aufgenommen.)

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi / Konrad

----------


## adam 60

hallo konrad ,
vielen dank mal an dich ,für deine antworten.
hat mir schon mal geholfen. werde in den 2 monatsrytmus gehen bei den psa messungen um dann zu sehen wie der anstieg weitergeht.
werde mit meinem urologen über das spezielle pet ct mal sprechen. mal hören was er dazu meint.
bin berufstätig und habe nicht sehr viel zeit, was für die ganze situation wahrscheinlich auch nicht förderlich ist.

für dich alles gute,
wenn dir noch was einfällt melde dich

adam

aus dem sonnigen mainz

----------


## WernerJ

Danke Konrad (Hvielemi) für Deinen Hinweis. *PSMA* PET/CT scheint ja wirklich eine höhere Genauigkeit bei Prostatakrebs (insb. bei Lymphknoten-Metastasen-Detektion) zu bieten als das bisherige Verfahren. Da ich sowieso in Heidelberg/Mannheim in Betreuung/Behandlung bin, werde ich mich dort weiter über dieses Verfahren informieren. Scheint erst vor Kurzem die Zulassung in D bekommen zu haben.

Gruß Werner

----------


## Hvielemi

> . Scheint erst vor Kurzem die Zulassung in D bekommen zu haben.


Oh, das wusste ich gar nicht, ich glaubte, das sei immer noch experimentell.
Hast Du einen Link dazu.
Vor einer Woche grad hab ich einen Fragebogen dazu ausgefüllt.

Hvielemi /Konrad

----------


## WernerJ

Kann ein Mißverständnis sein: Unter "www.gesundheitslexikon.com" > Immunszintigraphie stand der Hinweis: "In Deutschland nicht zugelassen." Daraus habe ich geschlossen, dass eine Zulassung nunmehr erfolgt ist. Es kann natürlich auch ein - noch - experimenteller Einsatz sein.

Werner

----------


## adam 60

hallo,

aufgrund meiner situatiom beschäftigt mich folgende frage.
habe trotz der nicht mehr vorhanden gliedversteifung ein lustvolles sexualleben.
habe richtig lust auf meine frau.
mit der penispumpe komme ich gut zurecht.
verliere ich diese lust auf den sex beim beginn einer hormontheraphie.?
entsteht dann ein dessinterresse ?
bitte um antworten

grüsse aus dem sonnigen mainz

adam

----------


## BurgerH

> hallo,
> 
> aufgrund meiner situatiom beschäftigt mich folgende frage.
> habe trotz der nicht mehr vorhanden gliedversteifung ein lustvolles sexualleben.
> habe richtig lust auf meine frau.
> mit der penispumpe komme ich gut zurecht.
> verliere ich diese lust auf den sex beim beginn einer hormontheraphie.?
> entsteht dann ein dessinterresse ?
> bitte um antworten
> ...


Hallo Adam,

das kommt darauf an, welche Hormontherapie Du machst.

Wenn Du Dich mit der Spritze chemisch kastrierten läßt und der Testosteronspiegel in Deinem Körper auf Kastrationsniveau gebracht wird, dann ist es normalerweise aus mit der Lust, d.h. der sexuelle Antrieb geht  normalerweise verloren und auch die Orgasmusfähigkeit.

Wenn Du allerdings die Behandlung mit Antiandrogenenm, Tabletten, vorzugsweise Bicalutamid, 150 mg täglich,  machen läßt, dann bleibt das Testosteron in Deinem Körper erhalten, es ist in der Regel sogar leicht erhöht und sexuelles Interesse und vor allen Dingen die Orgasmusfähigkeit bleiben  erhalten.

Die 'S3-Leitlinie sieht die Behandlung mit Antidandrogen gleichwertig zur Spritze bei bedeutend weniger Nenbenwirkungen. Erst bei einem fortgeschrittenen und stark metastasierten Prostatakarzinom, gemessen an einem PSA-Wert von über 500 ng/ml zeigt die Spritze Vorteile.

Mehr darüber kannst Dum im Patientenratgeber I nachlesen:

Prostatakrebs II Lokal fortgeschrittenes und metastasiertes Prostatakarzinom:

*http://www.patienten-information.de/...-aufl-2013.pdf*

Alles Gute!

Hansjörg Burger

----------


## adam 60

danke für die antwort,
will noch warten bis der psa bei 1,5 bis 2 ist umm dann eine psma-pet ct zu machen.
ist das sinnvoll ?
mal sehen was dabei rauskommt.
oder soll ich jetz mit dem antidadrogen beginnen ?

grüsse aus dem noch sonnigen mainz

adam

----------


## adam 60

hallo an alle 
jetzt ist es soweit der psawert ist jetzt am 3.7.13 bei  2,6
nun weiss ich nicht weiter.
habe morgen termin beim urologen.
bitte um meinungen, was soll ich tun.
grüsse aus mainz

adam

----------


## Hvielemi

> psawert ist jetzt am 3.7.13 bei  2,6
> nun weiss ich nicht weiter.
> habe morgen termin beim urologen.
> bitte um meinungen, was soll ich tun.


Mach genau das, was Du geplant hattest:



> will noch warten bis der psa bei 1,5 bis 2 ist um dann eine psma-pet ct zu machen.


Dann siehst Du, wo die PSA-Quelle steckt und ob die z.B. mit Radiatio zu therapieren sei.
Morgen beim Doktor wirst Du also keine Therapieentscheide fällen, sondern abwarten, bis
das PSMA-PET gemacht ist, was bald erfolgen sollte. 

*Keine AHT vor dem PET!*

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## Hvielemi

> Dann siehst Du, wo die PSA-Quelle steckt und ob die z.B. mit Radiatio zu therapieren sei.


Lieber Adam

Oh, ich habe wohl übersehen, dass Du schon eine Salvage-
Strahlentherapie hattest. Somit käme eine weitere Radiatio 
wohl eher nicht in Frage, wenn es sich um ein Lokalrezidiv 
oder um regionäre Lymphknoten handeln sollte. 

Dein gegenwärtiger PSA-Wert wäre zwar passend für ein PET, 
aber bevor man so ein Bild macht, sollte man sich überlegen, 
was denn die therapeutischen Konsequenzen seien, die allenfalls 
daraus zu ziehen seien.

Hansjörg Burger hatte Dir in Beitrag #2 geschrieben:



> Wenn Rezidiv, kommt als nächste Therapie eine Hormonblockade in Frage,  die ich aber erst bei einem PSA-Wert von ungefähr 5, wenn es sich nicht  um einen aggressiven PK handelt, einleiten würde.
> 
> Als Alternative käme eine HIFU odere Kryotherapie in Frage. Dazu muss  das Rezidiv aber in der Bildgebung sichtbar sein. Beide Behandlungen  sind noch experimentell.


Dem ist auch heute wenig beizufügen.

Sprich darüber morgen mit deinem Urologen und beginne keine AHT, 
bevor nicht klar ist, ob die PET-Bildgebung sinnvoll sei, oder nicht.

Ich selbst finde es bis heute gut, das PSMA-PET gemacht zu haben, 
auch wenn es leider keinerlei Konsequenzen hatte. Das gute Gefühl,
zu wissen, wo "es" sitzt, mag nicht bei Jedem aufkommen, wenn man
nichts als eine AHT dagegen unternimmt. Aber es könnte ja durchaus 
noch Alternativen geben für Dich. Du hattest Dich für eine Salvage-
Bestrahlung entschieden, warum nicht nun noch für eine Salvage-Hifu
oder dergleichen?

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi



PS:
Bitte entschuldige meine unpassende Empfehlung in Beitrag #30.
Es wäre hilfreich, wenn Du ein paar Daten in Dein Profil abfüllen 
würdest, z.B. was Du hier im Beitrag #1 geschrieben hast und die
PSA-Entwicklung seither, Gleason-Score etc.
Dies hülfe auch Dir selbst, die bisherigen Ereignisse zu ordnen.

----------


## adam 60

so , war heute beim urologen der mir eine hormonbehandlung vorgeschlagen hat mit tabletten.
das mit dem psma pet ct kannte er nicht.
meine frau und ich haben das abgelehnt.
ich habe ende juli  in heidelberg einen termin.
der urologe hat noch mal die prostataloge abgetastet und kleine erhebngen festgestellt.
wir gehen jetzt erst mal von einem lokalrezidiv aus.,was den schnellen anstieg erklären würde.
was soll ich noch mehr machen jetzt ?
vieleicht noch ein paar tips,wäre nett

grüsse aus dem sonnigen bodenheim

adam

----------


## Urologe

Sie sind noch nicht besonders alt.
Eine PEt, die positive Lymphknoten finden würde, da könnte durchaus eine Nach-OP erwogen werden.
Würde ein Rezidiv nur in der Prostataloge gefunden wäre HDR-Bracchytherapie als Aufsättigung.
Kryotherapie oder in besonderen Fällen Hifu zu erwägen.
Alles unter der Vorstellung, die Hormontherapie so lange wie möglich hinauszuschieben.
Aber, wenn Sie einmal mit Hormontherapie angefangen haben sind diese Untersuchungen für lange Zeit
"blind", müssen also VORHER gemacht werden

----------


## meni.li.

Hallo fs,

ZITAT: Aber, wenn Sie einmal mit Hormontherapie angefangen haben sind diese Untersuchungen für lange Zeit
"blind", 


1,  Gilt das auch für alleinige Therapie mit Casodex ?

2.  Und für welchen Zeitrahmen ?

z.B. bei mir 2 Jahre Casodex 150 mg Therapie , danach 4 1/2 Jahre HT  Pause und PET CT mit  C11.



3,  Welche bildgebenden Verfahren bleiben denn von der HT unbeeindruckt ?


Gruß klausi

----------


## Urologe

1. ja, gilt auch für Casodex (Bicalutamid)
2. bis Testosteron wieder weitgehend normal ist, bei Bicalutamid ca.12 Wochen (4x Halbwertzeit)
3. CT (bei PCA meist nicht besonders sinnvoll), MRT, Knochenszintigrafie sind in der Regel weiter möglich
4. bei PSA-Anstieg UNTER Hormontherapie geht es eigentlich auch, dann zeigt die PET vor Allem die
resistenten Areale, die Bereiche, die ggf. noch ansprechen auf HT bleiben unentdeckt

----------


## meni.li.

Hallo fs,

Danke für die schnellen Info`s 

gruss klausi

----------

